# snail identification



## Mr. Teapot (7 Jul 2014)

Just popped out at lunchtime and came across these interesting looking snails. Has anyone seen either before, or know anything about them? I think they were described as 'Tri colour snails' for the first pic and 'helmet nerite' for the second.


----------



## dw1305 (7 Jul 2014)

Hi all, 
First one looks like a Sulawesi _Tylomelania_ sp. <http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3053>. The bottom one is a limpet of some description, rather than a Nerite (based on the absence of an operculum). I know there are limpets in Lake Poso, species of _Protancylus, _but it isn't a snail I've ever seen and that would just be a guess.

cheers Darrel


----------



## EnderUK (7 Jul 2014)

Yeah I was looking at Sulawesi snails in a pets at home and there was a lot of shell damage such as that, I was in there about a month ago when they first got them and the shells were completely black and they looked pretty impressive. They also had at least one assassin snail in the tank. They do seem to get pretty large


----------



## Edvet (8 Jul 2014)

Above Faunus spp, below Septaria spp, is what i would say


----------



## Mr. Teapot (8 Jul 2014)

Looking at the google pictures, I think you're spot on Edvert -  thanks.

They would look really interesting in a big tank… perhaps a really big tank of 400 gallons?


----------



## Edvet (8 Jul 2014)

Lol, i got some Tylo's in the white cube, and spotted a tiny one a few weeks ago. Yippee!!!
Also have one Faunus,


----------

